# Talked to a deer chasing friend in SE VA



## speed_demonnat

I have some friends that have NEVER hunted a deer without dogs. I'm sorry but to me thats not right.:thumbs_do


----------



## chuckl

Moonkryket said:


> Get ready.............there will be the same 2 or 3 chiming in here, accusing me of lying, as usual.



i wont call you a liar but..................whooooo-hooooooo....i win the pool hokie,i told ya it would be less than 30 days....pay up!


----------



## Hokieman

Yep that bet paid off for you. I was sure Moonpie wouldn't start another thread of lies.:thumbs_do


----------



## Moon

*Just like clockwork*

:hurt:  Also, for you living in fantasy land, he said he has a friend that's also selling all his "deer" dogs.

BTW, if I can get yet another factual situation that shows how you are confused I'll gladly post it.............even if it happens tomorrow. I won't wait 30 days. I know you hate it but we will continue letting everyone know what's going on in SE Virginia related to deer chasing, so squirm on fellas.

HM, name calling starts when facts run out. Looks like you are out of "ammo".


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> :hurt:  Also, for you living in fantasy land, he said he has a friend that's also selling all his "deer" dogs.
> 
> BTW, if I can get yet another factual situation that shows how you are confused I'll gladly post it.............even if it happens tomorrow. I won't wait 30 days. I know you hate it but we will continue letting everyone know what's going on in SE Virginia related to deer chasing, so squirm on fellas.
> 
> HM, name calling starts when facts run out. Looks like you are out of "ammo".


You keep thinking that Mr.Butler:shade:


----------



## chuckl

woooooooo hooooooooo i win again hm i told ya it would be less than 24 hrs.
keep responding in a timley manner,your gonna get me that dog in illnois yet:darkbeer:
tom i could careless what goes on on your 10 acres fact or fiction i just know i keep winning the pool we got going


----------



## chuckl

DANG IT i just lost a bit,you got that one hm
come on moon your dissapointing me


----------



## Moon

*Hm*

You used the same tactics on others here and it's not working in this case. The truth hurts doesn't it? Instead of denouncing your chronies actions, you defend it. That's your right.....................but just one more reason deer chasing is going down.


----------



## Moon

*You keep believing 10 acres *

Same juvenile tactics you used on Bird. You 2 acting like 18 year olds is quite amusing.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> You used the same tactics on others here and it's not working in this case. The truth hurts doesn't it? Instead of denouncing your chronies actions, you defend it. That's your right.....................but just one more reason deer chasing is going down.


name calling starts when facts run out. Looks like you are out of "ammo".

Your words not mine.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> Same juvenile tactics you used on Bird. You 2 acting like 18 year olds is quite amusing.


name calling starts when facts run out. Looks like you are out of "ammo".

This thread is dead.


----------



## Moon

*You should be man enough to admit*

that your tactics are to turn the facts I post around and away from the facts. You did not respond directly to the goat killings. If you believe I sit around making stuff up like that, you are sadly mistaken. I can prove everyting I've ever posted here. Your first line of defense is to call me a liar.

BTW, I have 16 acres of my own property with a 3 bedroom hunting "second home" on it that I worked my butt off to purchase and build. It's mine and I demand my lawful privacy on that little (by your standards) tract of land, and, really, it's none of your business whether I own 1/4 acre or 1000 and has absolutely nothing to do with deer chasers not having respect for private property.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> that your tactics are to turn the facts I post around and away from the facts. You did not respond directly to the goat killings. If you believe I sit around making stuff up like that, you are sadly mistaken. I can prove everyting I've ever posted here. Your first line of defense is to call me a liar.
> 
> BTW, I have 16 acres of my own property with a 3 bedroom hunting "second home" on it that I worked my butt off to purchase and build. It's mine and I demand my lawful privacy on that little (by your standards) tract of land, and, really, it's none of your business whether I own 1/4 acre or 1000 and has absolutely nothing to do with deer chasers not having respect for private property.


I haven't seen nothing factual from you, just rumors or hearsay. Doesn't your property adjoin a lease from a deer chasing club?


----------



## Moon

*Has absolutely nothing to do with deer chasing practices*

in SE VA. Why do you think some deer chasers are already selling their dogs or do you deny that too? 

BTW, I have nothing to gain by giving you proof of anything. It's going to officals that count. I have more to do than make up lies. Matter of fact you automatically yell "liar" at anything you don't like and won't respond directly to the facts because you have nothing. Also, if you think I'm the only one that's telling folks what's going on with you guys, guess again, and again, I won't give you a list of those that I know.

Just keep supporting those that continually break the law, run dogs on others' property 12 months per year, throw deer carcasses in ditches rather than bury them and chase so called "fox" while fawns are being born. But that's a lie too right? Yeah, right.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> in SE VA. Why do you think some deer chasers are already selling their dogs or do you deny that too?
> 
> BTW, I have nothing to gain by giving you proof of anything. It's going to officals that count. I have more to do than make up lies. Matter of fact you automatically yell "liar" at anything you don't like and won't respond directly to the facts because you have nothing. Also, if you think I'm the only one that's telling folks what's going on with you guys, guess again, and again, I won't give you a list of those that I know.
> 
> Just keep supporting those that continually break the law, run dogs on others' property 12 months per year, throw deer carcasses in ditches rather than bury them and chase so called "fox" while fawns are being born. But that's a lie too right? Yeah, right.


Now your sterotyping me. I don't condone illegal hunting or illegal activities, I'm not siding with anyone. If you know their names, file a complaint, report it. I've talked to many landowners and this things your saying aren't happening everywhere. If you have a problem with a club trespassing report it. I'm not siding with anyone just prove what you say or claim, If you can't back it up why say it.


----------



## Moon

*I am backing it up*

with those that count. If you really care about your "tradition of so called sport of deer chasing with dogs, looks like working to end the practices of rogues would be the smart thing to do before your tradition becomes a
"legend"................but that would be the smart thing to do. I guess that's expecting too much.

BTW, as to you continually calling me and others liars.............I understand you have quite a reputation for sneakeness, so they say anyway.

Just remember, I have backed up everything I've posted here, including photos of dead dog carcasses and tree stands sitting within spitting distance of the highway. I thought just briefly about having the guy that sold his deer chasing dogs due to them killing neighbors' goats but that would be giving you more credit than you deserve. Stay in denial, dude. 

You know the old saying "birds of a feather flock together"? It certainly holds true with you deer chasers. Like a herd of Musk OX butt to butt in a circle but the wolves aren't going away and their number steadily increase.

Two simple things that can change all that:

Abide by the law - Respect private property

And your clan can't even do that. It's going to cost you.


----------



## ButchA

Sheesh.... You guys are still at it. 

Yesterday while you all were arguing on the internet, I went out with a buddy of mine (aka Bounty2 from the VAdeer site) and we cruised on our motorcycles out to some of the prime deer dog country.

http://vadeer.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=381&page=21

Out in King & Queen county and King William county, there were beautiful sprawling farms and also some serious thick woodlands. I imagine lots and lots of people run dogs out there. But then, I imagine there are some farmers who don't want people (and dogs) trespassing on their land.

Lastly, and in defense of Moonkryket... Leave the guy alone okay? He has his own piece of land that he hunts on and doesn't want to be bothered with deer hounds running all over the place. Simple as that. Respect his wishes, and he'll respect yours.


----------



## Moon

*Butcha*

You were not by yourself We worked some tree stands yesterday morning until about 11:00 am. The heat and humidity were tough. We have 23 metal ladder stands up. Only worked 5 yesterday. I sprayed Poison Ivy about 5 weeks ago. Yestarday was just clearing branches, etc.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> with those that count. If you really care about your "tradition of so called sport of deer chasing with dogs, looks like working to end the practices of rogues would be the smart thing to do before your tradition becomes a
> "legend"................but that would be the smart thing to do. I guess that's expecting too much.
> 
> BTW, as to you continually calling me and others liars.............I understand you have quite a reputation for sneakeness, so they say anyway.
> 
> Just remember, I have backed up everything I've posted here, including photos of dead dog carcasses and tree stands sitting within spitting distance of the highway. I thought just briefly about having the guy that sold his deer chasing dogs due to them killing neighbors' goats but that would be giving you more credit than you deserve. Stay in denial, dude.
> 
> You know the old saying "birds of a feather flock together"? It certainly holds true with you deer chasers. Like a herd of Musk OX butt to butt in a circle but the wolves aren't going away and their number steadily increase.
> 
> Two simple things that can change all that:
> 
> Abide by the law - Respect private property
> 
> And your clan can't even do that. It's going to cost you.


Please enough of the DRAMA.


----------



## Hokieman

ButchA said:


> Sheesh.... You guys are still at it.
> 
> Yesterday while you all were arguing on the internet, I went out with a buddy of mine (aka Bounty2 from the VAdeer site) and we cruised on our motorcycles out to some of the prime deer dog country.
> 
> http://vadeer.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=381&page=21
> 
> Out in King & Queen county and King William county, there were beautiful sprawling farms and also some serious thick woodlands. I imagine lots and lots of people run dogs out there. But then, I imagine there are some farmers who don't want people (and dogs) trespassing on their land.
> 
> Lastly, and in defense of Moonkryket... Leave the guy alone okay? He has his own piece of land that he hunts on and doesn't want to be bothered with deer hounds running all over the place. Simple as that. Respect his wishes, and he'll respect yours.


Have I personally attack this guy butch? No. I am not the problem he gripes about everyday. Instead of him handling his problems he brings them to this forum and rants and raves. he just needs to handle his problem and stop posting this crap sterotyping all hound hunters.


----------



## chuckl

> If you really care about your "tradition of so called sport of deer chasing with dogs, looks like working to end the practices of rogues would be the smart thing to do before your tradition becomes a
> "legend"................but that would be the smart thing to do. I guess that's expecting too much.


i asked what ,two weeks ago for club names,allllll those clubs who act up i thought there would have been a mile long list,so far what three? but yall are too scared to give names i guess.i asked for a reason.moon,you said you got a bucket full of nails,bullet holes in some car out back,my guess is they already know who you are and dont like you,so give up the names.we cant educate and fix the bad ones if we dont know who they are.if your not comfortable putting it up in public send me a pm. i think butch will vouch for me i will try to fix it and put presure on those clubs to straighten out.

watch this now butch.....ill put my hand out to help and it will get smaked.
hm ill lay down another bet.....i bet i get some double talk bullspit


----------



## chuckl

hey moon by the way i understand you got one of them fancy x bos mad by the swiss,that thing looks like it belongs in a batman movie but i sure like that thing,how much and were did ya get it,i gotta have one


----------



## ButchA

chuckl said:


> i asked what ,two weeks ago for club names,allllll those clubs who act up i thought there would have been a mile long list,so far what three? but yall are too scared to give names i guess.i asked for a reason.moon,you said you got a bucket full of nails,bullet holes in some car out back,my guess is they already know who you are and dont like you,so give up the names.we cant educate and fix the bad ones if we dont know who they are.if your not comfortable putting it up in public send me a pm. _*i think butch will vouch for me i will try to fix it and put presure on those clubs to straighten out.*_
> 
> watch this now butch.....ill put my hand out to help and it will get smaked.
> hm ill lay down another bet.....i bet i get some double talk bullspit


Chuck's right... There are some bad dog hunters and there are good dog hunters. Trust me when I say this: Chuck is one of the good guys. :cheers:

Hokie, I don't think you physically attacked Moonkryket, you know... But you guys have verbally gone at it over and over and over, with neither getting the upper hand. I guess it's best to just agree to disagree and move on. Moon is a nice guy, okay? He just doesn't want deer hounds running all around his property, that's all. He's had way too many run-ins with deer hounds (and dog hunters) and is obviously very frustrated. Put yourself in his shoes and ask yourself how you'd feel.


----------



## MTNHunt

chuckl said:


> i wont call you a liar but..................whooooo-hooooooo....i win the pool hokie,i told ya it would be less than 30 days....pay up!


I missed the bet, but here comes the crap from MOON..........

Same old, old, old crap.......


----------



## MTNHunt

We (hunters) all get along up my way. The only problem I have with the OP is the down talking of anyone that hunts with dogs legally in VA. 

I.E. from his words "welcome to the real world of hunting" 

To me posting every time I see a post of his is like fighting for the right to hunt, because he has stated over and over, that he wants dog hunting banned in VA. So I will not stop.

Funny thing is posting it on here only gets .00000000000005 of his problem fixed. And the vast majority of people on here could care less. 

:happy1::deadhorse


----------



## BigBirdVA

MTNHunt said:


> We (hunters) all get along up my way. The only problem I have with the OP is the down talking of anyone that hunts with dogs legally in VA.
> 
> I.E. from his words "welcome to the real world of hunting"
> 
> To me posting every time I see a post of his is like fighting for the right to hunt, because he has stated over and over, that he wants dog hunting banned in VA. So I will not stop.
> 
> Funny thing is posting it on here only gets .00000000000005 of his problem fixed. And the vast majority of people on here could care less.
> 
> :happy1::deadhorse


Actually the vast majority of people on here don't: ( pick one or more)

a) have to deal with it as it's illegal in 80% of the US.

b) Came here for and are here for archery. (unlike a couple who came here for the sole intention of spreading their non-archery :bs: around.

c) take care of dogs on their land without permission in other ways.
:laser: :dog1: :rip:


Take your choice.


----------



## Moon

*Like a said*

" like a bunch of musk Ox, in a circle butt to butt"

Watch your language chuckiboy:bs: There are rules here against intentional mispelling of inappropriate words. I'll have to report you. You are on an archery forum, don't forget. Not one of your good ole boy red neck deer chasing forums.

If you 3 can read, 
as I've repeatedly stated, I don't have to prove anything to you, just the ones that count and they do not frequent archery forums. 

Any one of you 3 want to bet me $1000.00 that what I stated at the beginning of this thread about the guy sellinghis dogs because they had killed his neighbor's goats, is not true, put your money where your mouth is or shut up. I'm sure we can find a neutral person to hold the money. 

BTW, which one of you is Larry, Curly and MO?


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> " like a bunch of musk Ox, in a circle butt to butt"
> 
> Watch your language chuckiboy:bs: There are rules here against intentional mispelling of inappropriate words. I'll have to report you. You are on an archery forum, don't forget. Not one of your good ole boy red neck deer chasing forums.
> 
> If you 3 can read,
> as I've repeatedly stated, I don't have to prove anything to you, just the ones that count and they do not frequent archery forums.
> 
> Any one of you 3 want to bet me $1000.00 that what I stated at the beginning of this thread about the guy sellinghis dogs because they had killed his neighbor's goats, is not true, put your money where your mouth is or shut up. I'm sure we can find a neutral person to hold the money.
> 
> BTW, which one of you is Larry, Curly and MO?


Mr.Butler then why are you crying on an archery forum about deer dog chasers if you prove it to the ones that count, kinda of a moot point isn't it. grow up old man and become one and stop the whinning and fix your problem and shut up for once about it.:thumbs_do


----------



## chuckl

see butch....ouch, it didnt take long for my hand to get smaked:thumbs_do.
i tried,he dont want help,he wants to whine and complain,he dont want to get along like they say.


----------



## Moon

*I'll bet the 3 of you*

get on the phone to whine to each other and compare notes. What a pitiful bunch. So neither one of you is willing to put your money where your mouth is huh? That's because you know I'll take your money and prove who the liars are. And by the way, I won't stoop so low to name the 3 of you here as it is normally done in an effort to shut posters up. It "ain't" working here, DR Your little childish posts are seen for what they are......like a kid that had his candy taken away. 

Unlike you, I'll answer your questions. I'm on an archery forum beucase I'm first a bowhunter. I have posts here that have recieved over 10,000 hits, if you've not noticed. I'm contemplating spreading the truth about deer chasing in SE VA on 2 other archery forums. I know the owner personally of one of them so your name calling (DR) won't be tolerated there. You'll have a hard time there because you'll have to use facts instead of insults.

*In the end it's not about me, as you want it to be, but it's about a long tradition of trampling on property OWNERS' rights.* I keep telling you but you immediately try to turn the focus on me. I'm confident that logical thinking folks here will see you 3 for what you are.


----------



## MTNHunt

10,000 hits because you are on crossbow section all the time and own a baker dozen of them or so, who cares. I bet AT was happy to make you a section to post in

And, I hope your buddy (archery forum) members own alot of x-bows, and that is what they will be discussing all the time.

I don't need to take your money, social security check late this month?

I know this much, if it WALKS LIKE A DUCK, AND QUACKS LIKE A DUCK, IT'S A DUCK, you fit this mold perfectly. Your problem could be fixed, you enjoy BASHING other hunters because you just enjoy it. You just need to man up and fix your problem, it can be done, but instead you want to talk trash about every hunter in VA that uses dogs. It sad actually, when you have previously posted that you are even in a HUNTING CLUB IN VA THAT IS A DOG RUNNING CLUB, however you get on here and spew CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckl

firts off tom i could care less about your buddies dogs killing a neighbors goat.thats between him and his neighbor. my dogs have never killed or much less chased ANYBODYS livestock so you can keep your money.my dogs are DEER/FOX dogs thats what they run deer in the open and fox in a pen. your buddies dogs must be junk and he should sell em if they will chase anything other than what they are trained to.MINE WONT. actually me and derick talk on the phone alot but,sorry,very little about your sorry butt.i dont know MNT at all but hey man send me a pm i would like to. 
by the way i use real names because thats how two MEN talk to each other.NOT HIDDING BEHIND FAKE NAMES!!!!! i post here under my real name cuz i aint skeeeerd of you or no man in the world.and since you claim to answer question, how about starting with my last one,where to get one of them twin bows and how much.?
as far as what people see here, just ask butch what he sees when you talkn about me,i do it right and you know what that makes you mad,because im a "deer chaser" that does the way its supposed to be done and im fighting for my RIGHT to keep doing it and that sticks in your craw dont it?


MNT yes he does hunt with a deer club and thats why he wont talk with me cuz he cant hunt his 16 acres all season without educating "his" deer and he needs them,and he's afraid they will boot him cuz really he wants deer hunting with dogs banned and they wont like that too much.

my offer to help still stands and we will put presure on those needing it, all you gotta do is say the word. i can help you and you can help me get set up with that xbow and all the trimings.


----------



## Moon

*Sounds like 2 angry boys*

I have a total of 3,000 + acres to bow and muzzle loader hunt. My 16 acreas are mostly food plots, yard and house. 

I've been in the same deer chasing club for 40 years and have the utmost respect for those guys..............with the exception of one, and even we can talk civily without getting our pants in a wad as you 2 are right now 

If I thought otherwise about the club I would not be in it. matter of fact , I have a decent realtionship with 2 other local deer chasing club presidents. 

There are 13 deer chasing clubs within a 5 mile radius of my property. 

Your question about the bow is not worth answering. You can't afford it anyway. Stick with your shotgun with the plug removed so you can keep shooting until the deer is out of sight ( you guys are too easy . What a sport! The times I've watched deer chased across my property with broken front legs dangling from buck shot. Yeah, those shotguns are cool!

Fighting for your right to keep chasing deer is your right...............that will certainly not get you any brownie points by defending the rogues that I know exist in my neck of the woods.

If bowhunting was under fire resulting from the actions of a small percentage of bowhunters, I'd be hot and heavy on finding who they are and ending it any way I could.................not by arguing with those that are negatively effected by their actions. Why is that so hard for you to understand?

MTN, you need to get a life and take something to cool you down. Making fun of my SS check???? I can likely throw you up in the air and buy you before you hit the ground Your last post is another example of you trying to put the focus on anything but deer chasing. Get your comrads that have no respect for others' privacy in hand and you'll not have to worry about me and others telling the truth about it. Get it?

Ok, I'm going to give you "DR" and "chuckleboy" the last say here. I'm tired of responding to ignorant comments and I should know better by now Go feed those fleahounds.

BTW, the fellow that sold his dogs is not one to have ANYTHING that is second rate. He could also likely buy you before you hit the ground. :deadhorse


----------



## awshucks

We have deer/dog hunting in Arkansas, don't believe we have RTR, but am not sure. I live in a valley between two mntns.

There's a highway on top of the one to the south, would guess the peaks are a mile or so apart.

On the north side of northern mountain, there's a gravel road where the deer/dog guys wait after having dropped the dogs off on top of southern mountain.

Depending on which way the deer run, they come through my property. Probably 2-3 times a gun season. I have no problem w/ this, they and their dogs were here long before me.

I have on occasion caught lost/stray/disoriented deer dogs, tied them to my mail box post by highway and fed and watered them. Their owners recovered them is my best guess, as I've found a few bucks in my maiil box from time to time.

I don't gun or bow hunt when they do. Won't take a bow shot on a running/fast walking deer, and don't care for the meat on an animal that has been run for a few miles, but that's just me.

I can damn well Skippy guarantee you if these dogs were running anything during archery only season and were on my property, the price of Alpo would be going down.


----------



## ButchA

chuckl said:


> see butch....ouch, it didnt take long for my hand to get smaked:thumbs_do.
> i tried,he dont want help,he wants to whine and complain,he dont want to get along like they say.


Let's try this... If Obama can have a "beer summit"  why don't we all try to meet up somewhere in person and pop open a beer and talk?

ButchA = Butch Ammon (like Chuck, I ain't afraid to post my real name). 
ChuckL = Chuck Lafoon
MoonKryket = Tom Butler
MNTHunt = Matt Nunnally
Hokieman = Derick Ratcliffe
BigBirdVA = Rick Hudson

The Beatles sang that tune "We Can Work It Out" with a line that goes something like _"Life is very short, and there's no time, for fussing and fighting my friend.."_

So, let's try to arrange something and meet up in person. Hell, I'll even buy the beer! :beer:


----------



## Moon

*I forgot one last point *

Chuckiboy, go ahead and use your real name here. You'd think differently if you had *your* property vandalized, nails in driveways, mail boxes knocked down and vehicles with bullet holes in them. I'm positive that would not be done by bowhunters.

Awshucks, I can't shoot a dog, man. I kow how much dogs mean to their owners. It's the rogue owners that need a swift kick in the butt.

Butcha, no thanks. We are judged by the people we are seen with  They need to meet with the clowns that trample other's property.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> get on the phone to whine to each other and compare notes. What a pitiful bunch. So neither one of you is willing to put your money where your mouth is huh? That's because you know I'll take your money and prove who the liars are. And by the way, I won't stoop so low to name the 3 of you here as it is normally done in an effort to shut posters up. It "ain't" working here, DR Your little childish posts are seen for what they are......like a kid that had his candy taken away.
> 
> Unlike you, I'll answer your questions. I'm on an archery forum beucase I'm first a bowhunter. I have posts here that have recieved over 10,000 hits, if you've not noticed. I'm contemplating spreading the truth about deer chasing in SE VA on 2 other archery forums. I know the owner personally of one of them so your name calling (DR) won't be tolerated there. You'll have a hard time there because you'll have to use facts instead of insults.
> 
> *In the end it's not about me, as you want it to be, but it's about a long tradition of trampling on property OWNERS' rights.* I keep telling you but you immediately try to turn the focus on me. I'm confident that logical thinking folks here will see you 3 for what you are.


I respect property owners rights. I do not hunt illegaly on there land without gaining permission first. If my hound happens to stray on their land, I will try and contact them if unable to do so and my hound my be in danger then I will go in without a weapon and retrieve it and leave promptly. If you have problems with someone breaking the law and trespassing as you claim then report it to the athorities and let them handle it. I understand your position of wanting to let everyone know about deer chasers in se va but isn't it only about the ones effecting you or do you know for fact on all se va deer chasers. don't be so quick to lump us all into one and cry foul like so many of your peers are doing. your an intelligent man tell your side but point in the direction that needs pointing too and not every deer chaser. you didn't answer my question doesn't your land butt up against a lease for deer chasers?


----------



## MTNHunt

Butch, name the place and the date and I will meet. Heck, we could all shoot our bows and x-bows, because they all fling arrows. I am all over the state any any point and time. :shade: I never judge a person until I meet them and look them in the eye anyway. :darkbeer:


----------



## chuckl

> Fighting for your right to keep chasing deer is your right...............that will certainly not get you any brownie points by defending the rogues that I know exist in my neck of the woods.
> 
> If bowhunting was under fire resulting from the actions of a small percentage of bowhunters, I'd be hot and heavy on finding who they are and ending it any way I could.................not by arguing with those that are negatively effected by their actions. Why is that so hard for you to understand?


ummm you must be the one thats so mad you cant read striaght.why is it so hard for you to understand thats what i asked of you,to help with"the rouges that exist in your neck of the woods" seems butch understood it,why cant you.

butch im up for the beer with you and mnt.seems tom has slaped your hand now too


----------



## chuckl

Moonkryket said:


> Awshucks, I can't shoot a dog, man. I kow how much dogs mean to their owners. It's the rogue owners that need a swift kick in the butt.


well at least now he admits its not all deer chaser that are like that.now we got somthing to work with


----------



## rick64

I figured this thread was just the same old argument, but did someone mention Beer? First round is on me:darkbeer:


----------



## chuckl

come on rick would be glad to have ya..
by the way,can you tell me where i can get one of them twin bows tom thinks im not worthy of having one.you been trying to get me to bow hunt more,you surley would help me out wont you


----------



## rick64

chuckl said:


> come on rick would be glad to have ya..
> by the way,can you tell me where i can get one of them twin bows tom thinks im not worthy of having one.you been trying to get me to bow hunt more,you surley would help me out wont you


I don't know what he's shooting, but I'll be glad to share what little knowledge I have about bows.


----------



## Hokieman

Did someone say beer? :darkbeer: I will buy the first round boys.


----------



## Moon

*Show me where I ever said "ALL deer chasers are the problem"*

and I'll buy even you a beer. I'm done with having everything I've posted here, truthfully by the way, twisted and deemed lies by those that I suspect are some of the ones that cause problems for all. So have at it guys. In the future I will only post what I see and will not respond to accusations that are obviously designed to shift focus from the problem and discredit me. My grandmother told me years ago "son, there are more ways than one to skin a rabbit"


----------



## ButchA

chuckl said:


> butch im up for the beer with you and mnt.seems tom has slaped your hand now too


No he didn't... He politely declined, that's all. And I can respect that.

Now, if he shouted _"Leave me alone, you $*@&%.... :mmph: "_ well, then, that would be different. 

Moon, send me a PM if you want. I'll PM you my cell number and you can call me if you want to talk. The guys here are just trying to help, that's all. I've talked to Chuck on the phone. Heck, I've even talked to Hokieman on the phone too.


----------



## chuckl

yep your right butch,he did not slap your hand.
pm me your number too.i got something to discuss with ya about this season.

come on tom come join us for a beer,heck you and me have somthing in comon,bet you dont know what it is,we actually might get along.


----------



## ButchA

chuckl said:


> yep your right butch,he did not slap your hand.
> pm me your number too.i got something to discuss with ya about this season.
> 
> come on tom come join us for a beer,heck you and me have somthing in comon,bet you dont know what it is,we actually might get along.


Hey Chuck.... PM sent.


----------



## BigBirdVA

*Has it been 30 days yet???*

This just out.

Now the usual comments can fly.



> *DEER DOGS
> WHEN DEER AND DOGS GET IN THE MIX
> THE FIGHT IS BETWEEN THE HUNTERS.
> By David Hart*
> 
> *WHEN CURT LYTLE* bought 160 acres in rural southeastern Virginia, he envisioned his own hunting paradise complete with food plots, pond and lots of quality deer. What he got instead was an annual headache that starts the third Saturday of each November, the state’s opening day of general firearms deer season. That’s also the first day deer hunters can turn hounds loose to chase deer to waiting guns. The hounds continually run across Lytle’s land, disrupting his own hunts.
> “It’s constant. I can’t think of a day I was in my tree stand and didn’t
> have hounds running all over my land,” he said.
> He’s not alone. The issue of running deer with hounds made national head*lines once again when the Virginia Department of Game & Inland Fisheries initiated a study in 2008. Titled Hunting With Hounds In Virginia: A Way Forward, it took over a year to complete and included focus groups, and surveys of hunters, landowners and even non-hunters with questions that examined attitudes about deer hounds by a variety of constituents.
> The results? “I have no idea,” said
> Lytle, who hoped the effort would at least result in a few new restrictions on deer hounds and the hunters who use them.
> While the study only served to offer recommendations and did not create any new restrictions, John Morse Jr., a retired parole officer and lifelong hound hunter from Chesapeake, Virginia, said it did serve a valuable purpose for those who use dogs to run deer.
> “It certainly was a wake-up call to all dog hunters,” he said “It let us know that our sport is in the crosshairs, not just by landowners, but by still-hunters, too. I think there are more still-hunters out to ban deer hounds than any other group.”
> The heart of the conflict between deer hounds; landowners and still-hunters is what Lytle describes as the lack of respect for property boundar*ies. He points out he has no desire to ban deer hounds, he simply wants them and the hunters who use them to stay off his homestead. It’s unlikely that will happen in the near future. Virginia hunters have the protection of a state law that allows them to trespass in the name of corralling their dogs. Called the right-to-retrieve law, deer hunters can go onto any land without a gun in order to gather their hounds. They don’t need to ask permission. Dogs can’t read, often running miles as they chase deer from club-hunted property across land where they aren’t necessarily welcome.
> Morse said the problem isn’t with the hound hunters. It’s with the residents new to the rural landscape and unfamiliar with the deep-rooted traditions that are part of the southern fabric. Indeed, places like southern Virginia, North Carolina and South Carolina have seen a tremendous influx of residents from the northeast searching for better climates, a slower pace of life and a little land to call their own. What used to be a network of large farms and vast tracts of forest have been divided into smaller and smaller parcels. A decade or more ago, a dog could run for miles and never cross a property line. Not anymore, which is exactly why residents like Lytle said the practice of running deer with hounds needs to be restricted.
> “Dog hunters are their own worst enemy,” he said.
> Some hunt clubs loose their dogs on land where they don’t have permission, and hunters stand on the side of country roads with shotgun, in hand as they wait for dogs to run deer past them. No other form of deer hunting is so visible. Lytle said a local club has blocked his driveway on several occasions, and hounds run across his property day and night. As a dedicated bowhunter who has spent thousands of dollars on food plots and habitat improvements, he feels like a prisoner on his own land. That’s why he filed a civil suit against a club that hunts adjoining land, a case dog hunters, landowners and still-hunters all over hound country have been following. The suit even attracted the attention of the Associated Press. Although the right-to-retrieve law protects the club from trespass, it doesn’t give them the right to harass Lytle and his family, he contends.
> “I’m afraid to let my daughters go outside and play on our own land. I don’t know if these dogs have been vaccinated for rabies, and I have no idea if the dogs are dangerous. I don’t want to find out the hard way,” he said. “I just want this club to keep their dogs off my land.”
> Lytle isn’t the only one in a head-to-head battle with dog hunters. The differences have ballooned into what seems like an all-out war that not only pits hunters against hunters, but hunters against non-hunting landowners who dread opening day of deer season. Last year, a dozen Pasquotank County, North Carolina, residents, including a
> county commissioner, a local attorney and two law enforcement officers, found nails in their driveways the morning after a public hearing on deer hounds. The 12 spoke out in favor of restricting deer hounds in the county. Lytle has been the target of harassment and is the subject of threats and insults on hunting forums.
> Running deer with dogs is legal in nine states, but the practice has come under intense public scrutiny over the last decade. In at least five states, the issue has been all but settled. After growing tired of complaints and the problems associated with deer hounds, the Texas Parks & Wildlife simply banned the practice in 1993 in eastern Texas, where it was legal for decades. Arkansas eliminated it in a large part of the state a few years ago. Florida and Georgia placed tight restrictions on dog clubs, including a mandatory minimum acreage in Georgia, and imposed stiff penalties for hunters whose dogs stray onto land that isn’t part of the club’s hunting property. One Georgia hunter was fined over $400 when one of his dogs was found on neighboring property. So why not place similar restrictions on deer hounds in other states? Not necessary, said Morse. To him and other hound hunters, the answer to solving any of the recurring issues is a simple matter of communication. That and fences. Putting up a fence to keep deer and dogs off land [where] they aren’t welcome is the easiest solution,” he said. “We do everything we can to keep our dogs off property we don’t have permission to hunt, but we can’t always catch them" Restrictions, however, may be coming, if not now, then in the next few years. The deer hound battle isn’t going away in Virginia, admitted Morse, and it̓’s just beginning to simmer in North Carolina. More and more residents are putting pressure on lawmakers to change the current rules. Commissioners in Granville County, North Carolina, approved a resolution that would impose a stiff fine on hunters who released dogs on posted land, a move that is expected to pass. Other counties are considering restrictions as well. However, hound hunters like Morse have no intention of giving up their sport without a fight. “We have increased efforts to police our own ranks. I’ll gladly turn in any dog hunter who breaks the law if I see it happen,” he said. “I̓m not going to quit hound hunting. I'll go down swinging.”


----------



## chuckl

and how did curt's court case work out?


----------



## BigBirdVA

chuckl said:


> and how did curt's court case work out?


It's still active. Going to trial at some point. Probably early fall. Maybe it will start Nov 16th.


----------



## BigBirdVA

chuckl said:


> and how did curt's court case work out?


Just got an update on this. Can't give out the details just yet but I will as soon as I can. I will say this change is a coming. :wink: :zip:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Just got an update on this. Can't give out the details just yet but I will as soon as I can. I will say this change is a coming. :wink: :zip:


Thanks for the update Rick.:wink:


----------



## junker

Moonkryket said:


> Awshucks, I can't shoot a dog, man. I kow how much dogs mean to their owners. It's the rogue owners that need a swift kick in the butt.


i'm a dog owner and i love them like family. but i had to take out two dogs last year. these weren't hunting dogs ...just dogs people had dropped off. although they both had collars; but they didn't have tags.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Thanks for the update Rick.:wink:


I have seen the proposed settlement details but was asked to wait until it was over to post. And it could always change as the fat lady hasn't sung yet. But the general outcome and who won is a done deal. The case should be helpful for land owners fed up with dog chaser intrusions. There is a solution that works. 

And there is a bigger message here too. I think we'll be seeing the results of it early next year. :wink: :zip:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> I have seen the proposed settlement details but was asked to wait until it was over to post. And it could always change as the fat lady hasn't sung yet. But the general outcome and who won is a done deal. The case should be helpful for land owners fed up with dog chaser intrusions. There is a solution that works.
> 
> And there is a bigger message here too. I think we'll be seeing the results of it early next year. :wink: :zip:


Rick, is this being settled out of court or by judge ruling making it into a ruled verdict.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Rick, is this being settled out of court or by judge ruling making it into a ruled verdict.


Not sure on that. And that makes a difference to some degree but then in another it doesn't. The workings and by who that lead to the ending in this case are what really counts. The decision to settle this in an effort to head off bigger problems means it's an issue they're not willing to gamble on in the courts. A ruling means they lose control of it. They would rather concede here and now than take that chance. But in order to head off the next land owner who might not be willing to settle (and there will be one) they'll have to take other actions to have any form of control on the whole hound issue. The fact that Railey backed down and admitted defeat says it all. Dogs *DO NOT* have a right on others lands. :darkbeer: 

So you should know what's next. :wink: And this is the part where all the other previous works on hound hunting will all come into play. :wink:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Not sure on that. And that makes a difference to some degree but then in another it doesn't. The workings and by who that lead to the ending in this case are what really counts. The decision to settle this in an effort to head off bigger problems means it's an issue they're not willing to gamble on in the courts. A ruling means they lose control of it. They would rather concede here and now than take that chance. But in order to head off the next land owner who might not be willing to settle (and there will be one) they'll have to take other actions to have any form of control on the whole hound issue. The fact that Railey backed down and admitted defeat says it all. Dogs *DO NOT* have a right on others lands. :darkbeer:
> 
> So you should know what's next. :wink: And this is the part where all the other previous works on hound hunting will all come into play. :wink:


Rick your reading more into this than what there is I'm afraid. Ok they settled out of court lets say. This in no way can be used in anyway to stop the right to retrieve law. This is one issue with one club. Yes there might be others who file suit but will be different cases. You can't file suit agianst the right to retrive only the individuals who are breaking the law and proven to be trespassing illegally.


----------



## Moon

*We'll see about that*

:set1_polevault::croc:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Rick your reading more into this than what there is I'm afraid. Ok they settled out of court lets say. This in no way can be used in anyway to stop the right to retrieve law. This is one issue with one club. Yes there might be others who file suit but will be different cases. You can't file suit agianst the right to retrive only the individuals who are breaking the law and proven to be trespassing illegally.


You know you're absolutely right. The whole thing means nothing. I mean just because the big shots said settle this before it goes to a higher court and Railey backed down and conceded a loss is totally meaningless in the big scheme of things. Yes go chase some ***** tonight and put all this out of your mind. :zip:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> You know you're absolutely right. The whole thing means nothing. I mean just because the big shots said settle this before it goes to a higher court and Railey backed down and conceded a loss is totally meaningless in the big scheme of things. Yes go chase some ***** tonight and put all this out of your mind. :zip:


I did and tree 2 *****. Listen I don't know what either side proposed in their settlement and don't care. I do know that common law doesn't override state statues and code reguations. If you feel that this settlement is a key to those pesky trespassing hound hunters am afraid not til proven individually of breaking a law or code regulation then the prosicutor can individually prosicute them on their individual charge. Happy Hunting:tongue:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> I did and tree 2 *****. Listen I don't know what either side proposed in their settlement and don't care. I do know that common law doesn't override state statues and code reguations. If you feel that this settlement is a key to those pesky trespassing hound hunters am afraid not til proven individually of breaking a law or code regulation then the prosicutor can individually prosicute them on their individual charge. Happy Hunting:tongue:


Again you're so right. I wouldn't give any of this another thought. :zip:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Again you're so right. I wouldn't give any of this another thought. :zip:


Rick, I see were this is heading. I see this being brought before the DGIF Board and demanding something to be done or maybe a leauge of landowners will sue the DGIF Board. They might even bring it forth to a senator and convince them to try and draft up another bill to eliminate RTR and Regulate Hound Hunting. I also see other avenues they may try but remember this isn't going to be a pushover.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Rick, I see were this is heading. I see this being brought before the DGIF Board and demanding something to be done or maybe a leauge of landowners will sue the DGIF Board. They might even bring it forth to a senator and convince them to try and draft up another bill to eliminate RTR and Regulate Hound Hunting. I also see other avenues they may try but remember this isn't going to be a pushover.:wink:


Right, whatever you say. Hate to inform you but when the GA makes up their mind what a MINORITY of people want won't make one bit of difference. Then go even further and see what a minority within a minority wants and you'll see why it will happen. 

The big picture is they do not want the courts to make a decision on this that the VDGIF will have no input in. In order to head off the inevitable they'll need to do what? Draft the version they want to stop landowners from going to court. And what will that draft be? Something less than the freedom that's been abused for years. In case you haven't been paying attention land owners have taken hunt clubs to court 2 times in a row over hounds and have won 2 times in a row. Starting to click yet? No hounds on others lands and RTR is null and void. Game over. 

Your dog chasers war chest is pointless when VDGIF does the inside move and says it needs to be done. Every other state had made changes and VA will too. Not if but when. With the outcome of this recent case, the players involved and the way it was handled it won't be long now. :wink:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Right, whatever you say. Hate to inform you but when the GA makes up their mind what a MINORITY of people want won't make one bit of difference. Then go even further and see what a minority within a minority wants and you'll see why it will happen.
> 
> The big picture is they do not want the courts to make a decision on this that the VDGIF will have no input in. In order to head off the inevitable they'll need to do what? Draft the version they want to stop landowners from going to court. And what will that draft be? Something less than the freedom that's been abused for years. In case you haven't been paying attention land owners have taken hunt clubs to court 2 times in a row over hounds and have won 2 times in a row. Starting to click yet? No hounds on others lands and RTR is null and void. Game over.
> 
> Your dog chasers war chest is pointless when VDGIF does the inside move and says it needs to be done. Every other state had made changes and VA will too. Not if but when. With the outcome of this recent case, the players involved and the way it was handled it won't be long now. :wink:


Rick I'm not going to argue this as it is a moot point. In each of those cases it involved individuals who had trespassed. which as I recall is agianst the law and punishable. RTR if done legally is not trespassing according to va state law. In each of these cases hunters abused the law and were taken to court. This in no way will reflect on the RTR law. Best of Luck.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

It was a civil suit, not trespassing a criminal charge. Did you read the briefs or any of the court documents by any chance? There have been several cases on criminal trespass already tried by the courts. That's why this was settled out of court so fast. It's foolish for anyone to think that continued intrusion onto others lands would be tolerated in today's changing demographics and landscape. And with continued legal actions and decisions all going against the dog chasers it all adds up to one thing. It was all good and fine at one point in time but that point has long passed. Your attitude of entitlement sums it up nicely. When it's over you still won't get it. 

Luck doesn't play into some things. And those that depend on luck should realize at some point it has to run out. :wink:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> It was a civil suit, not trespassing a criminal charge. Did you read the briefs or any of the court documents by any chance? There have been several cases on criminal trespass already tried by the courts. That's why this was settled out of court so fast. It's foolish for anyone to think that continued intrusion onto others lands would be tolerated in today's changing demographics and landscape. And with continued legal actions and decisions all going against the dog chasers it all adds up to one thing. It was all good and fine at one point in time but that point has long passed. Your attitude of entitlement sums it up nicely. When it's over you still won't get it.
> 
> Luck doesn't play into some things. And those that depend on luck should realize at some point it has to run out. :wink:


LOL Rick your acting like you have got the goose who lays the golden egg. LOL calm down and think it through.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> LOL Rick your acting like you have got the goose who lays the golden egg. LOL calm down and think it through.


I did. Another case won against the chasers. Writing is on the wall. Too bad some can't read.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> I did. Another case won against the chasers. Writing is on the wall. Too bad some can't read.


You also thought you had the golden goose when the DGIF Board started a Hound Hunting Study and what happen to that? Don't get your hopes up to high it could be a big fall again.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Don't worry you'll be seeing some more from the hound study again. It's all part of the process. Just takes time for all the pieces to fall into place.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Don't worry you'll be seeing some more from the hound study again. It's all part of the process. Just takes time for all the pieces to fall into place.


Yeah Rick whatever. Best of Luck to you during hunting season.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Yeah Rick whatever. Best of Luck to you during hunting season.


Luck? Isn't that where you hope you draw the right stand for the chase?


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Luck? Isn't that where you hope you draw the right stand for the chase?


No it's the luck you have hopeing that the buck being pushed by the doggers by your bait pile will stop long enough for you to shoot at him with your crossbow. :wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> No it's the luck you have hopeing that the buck being pushed by the doggers by your bait pile will stop long enough for you to shoot at him with your crossbow. :wink:


Well no doggers pushing deer by me for for all the deer I've ever shot with bow. Definitely no bait pile. And the majority of mine were with a compound before xbows were allowed. So that's 3 for 3 incorrect. 

But hey I would expect no less from a misguided chaser. :sad: :wink:

But you can bet whatever I shoot I won't need help from others to take it.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Well no doggers pushing deer by me for for all the deer I've ever shot with bow. Definitely no bait pile. And the majority of mine were with a compound before xbows were allowed. So that's 3 for 3 incorrect.
> 
> But hey I would expect no less from a misguided chaser. :sad: :wink:
> 
> But you can bet whatever I shoot I won't need help from others to take it.


no bait pile - yeah right - that makes me chuckle mahaaaa.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> no bait pile - yeah right - that makes me chuckle mahaaaa.:wink:


Why's that? Incapable of understanding the concept of fair chase? Or obeying game laws? Or that anyone chooses to do it correctly? With the numbers of deer in VA who needs to bait anyway? Besides talked to enough of the guys from places where baiting is legal and it's an over rated concept. Of course when you're raised up "any way" and "any day" rules and ethical practices might seem foreign. Typical response from your typical dog chaser. :wink:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Why's that? Incapable of understanding the concept of fair chase? Or obeying game laws? Or that anyone chooses to do it correctly? With the numbers of deer in VA who needs to bait anyway? Besides talked to enough of the guys from places where baiting is legal and it's an over rated concept. Of course when you're raised up "any way" and "any day" rules and ethical practices might seem foreign. Typical response from your typical dog chaser. :wink:


I friend of mine owns a feed and seed store in your local area and he told me that 95% of the buyers of crack corn wasn't farmers wanting to plant it but bowhunters trying to get the jump on archery season. satistics don't stray far from the truth pal. I am a ethical hunter and practice good woodsmanship unlike others I've seen on tv slinging arrows and gut shooting, hitting in the hip or other areas just for the almighty rack.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> I friend of mine owns a feed and seed store in your local area and he told me that 95% of the buyers of crack corn wasn't farmers wanting to plant it but bowhunters trying to get the jump on archery season. satistics don't stray far from the truth pal. I am a ethical hunter and practice good woodsmanship unlike others I've seen on tv slinging arrows and gut shooting, hitting in the hip or other areas just for the almighty rack.


So your friend follows each hunter or makes ASSumptions on what he sees? Too funny. What statics? If you're not going to back them up with proof then making claims is pointless. 

Hey your friend should turn them all in if he knows for sure they are committing illegal acts. But wait, wouldn't that hurt business? LOL Like a smoke shop selling bongs but complaining that there's too much drug use. 

Funny if so much baiting is going on how come I've never seen it? Now you claim illegal dog acts are few and far between but I see countless ones of those. 

Hmmmm............ I think someone has limited vision. :wink:


The shooting from the hip is really a classic. Can't tell you how many " I bloodied one up, but couldn't find it" I've heard dog chasers tell of over the years. Shooting at a running deer with buckshot is one of the worst methods of making a clean kill. Cleaned plenty of deer with wounds or pellets under the skin.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> So your friend follows each hunter or makes ASSumptions on what he sees? Too funny. What statics? If you're not going to back them up with proof then making claims is pointless.
> 
> Hey your friend should turn them all in if he knows for sure they are committing illegal acts. But wait, wouldn't that hurt business? LOL Like a smoke shop selling bongs but complaining that there's too much drug use.
> 
> Funny if so much baiting is going on how come I've never seen it? Now you claim illegal dog acts are few and far between but I see countless ones of those.
> 
> Hmmmm............ I think someone has limited vision. :wink:
> 
> 
> The shooting from the hip is really a classic. Can't tell you how many " I bloodied one up, but couldn't find it" I've heard dog chasers tell of over the years. Shooting at a running deer with buckshot is one of the worst methods of making a clean kill. Cleaned plenty of deer with wounds or pellets under the skin.


Hmmm indeed.


----------



## Hokieman

Rick, Walters Hunt Club hasn't settled anything with Lytel. He offered a stupid proposal but it was quickly turned down. Your version was about as lame as the offer.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Derick at the time I was told they were accepting it. If they don't then they'll need a few more fundraisers this fall. 

They're not incorporated either from what I gather. Oops on that mistake. 

Personally I hope it goes to court. They have no chance as all other previous cases found out the hard way. Property rights trump dog chasers. Lytle has the $$$ to run it all the way and in the end Walters will be paying his fees anyway. 


BTW I've seen the legal documents on this have you? :zip:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Derick at the time I was told they were accepting it. If they don't then they'll need a few more fundraisers this fall.
> 
> They're not incorporated either from what I gather. Oops on that mistake.
> 
> Personally I hope it goes to court. They have no chance as all other previous cases found out the hard way. Property rights trump dog chasers. Lytle has the $$$ to run it all the way and in the end Walters will be paying his fees anyway.
> 
> 
> BTW I've seen the legal documents on this have you? :zip:


Rick, no their not backing away and welcome going to court. I hope Lydel does have deep pockets because those lawyers aren't cheap.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Yep and the loser is going to find out just how expensive they are.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Yep and the loser is going to find out just how expensive they are.


Rick, It seems that Lytel is the one hard up for cash these days with a lame proposal as the one he offered. But either way, In my opinion it would be a stretch to believe that this situation will have much of an impact with the General Assembly, DGIF or any impact on other cases pending in court. wishful thinking.


----------



## BigBirdVA

LOL ! Derick, guess they didn't tell you everything. Wasn't Lytle that wanted to settle to keep it out of court. Regardless of what you think it's coming.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> LOL ! Derick, guess they didn't tell you everything. Wasn't Lytle that wanted to settle to keep it out of court. Regardless of what you think it's coming.


Rick, you seem to know more about it than me so please endulge me, who exactly called that private meeting without lawyers and wanted to settle?


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Rick, you seem to know more about it than me so please endulge me, who exactly called that private meeting without lawyers and wanted to settle?


Can't disclose my sources. I was told they all did agree to some solution to this. I'll post it when it's final and done.


Ran into some dog chaser pics and it made me think of you. This isn't you by any chance is it?


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Can't disclose my sources. I was told they all did agree to some solution to this. I'll post it when it's final and done.
> 
> 
> Ran into some dog chaser pics and it made me think of you. This isn't you by any chance is it?


Thanks for the advertisement of our org Rick.


----------



## MTNHunt

Hey BigBirdVA and Moon, I found a clip of you two crying about dogs after a long day of bow, opps crossbow hunting:laugh::laugh::laugh::lol3::lol3::lol3:

yes, I stole it from another thread.

http://www.moron.com/media/155/Prophetic_Ramblings/


----------



## BigBirdVA

Pretty lame. He doesn't even have a camo hat. If you stole it from another thread they're not going to miss it.


----------



## MTNHunt

I have to admit, yours was a lot more original. You even had a hat. Now why would you have that hat? Is there a spy among the group?

Anyway, Good Hunting to you this year. And the rest of the people here on this thread. Kinda quiet this year about the whole issue.:darkbeer:


----------



## BigBirdVA

MTNHunt said:


> I have to admit, yours was a lot more original. You even had a hat. Now why would you have that hat? Is there a spy among the group?
> 
> Anyway, Good Hunting to you this year. And the rest of the people here on this thread. Kinda quiet this year about the whole issue.:darkbeer:


You'll have to ask monkey chaser where he got the hat. 

A spy? That's way too funny. A little paranoia going on there?


----------



## chuckl

BigBirdVA said:


> Can't disclose my sources. I was told they all did agree to some solution to this. I'll post it when it's final and done.
> 
> 
> Ran into some dog chaser pics and it made me think of you. This isn't you by any chance is it?



LMAO...whoooo hoooo rick i really needed that laugh buddy 
sittin here at home recovering from open heart surgery,and i come across this whooo you made my day.ole jerry clower's dog HIGH BALL and the **** huntin monkey them boys used.the money i would spend to have a monkey like that to help get the ***** out a tree,flashlight in one hand and a pistol in the other.


----------



## Hokieman

chuckl said:


> LMAO...whoooo hoooo rick i really needed that laugh buddy
> sittin here at home recovering from open heart surgery,and i come across this whooo you made my day.ole jerry clower's dog HIGH BALL and the **** huntin monkey them boys used.the money i would spend to have a monkey like that to help get the ***** out a tree,flashlight in one hand and a pistol in the other.


LMAO only bad thing about the monkey is, that if no **** was seen he shot your slick treeing dog. LMAO, glad to see you online.


----------



## optimax

If I catch a dog while I am hunting I will transport the dogs all the way to my local spca whitch is 350 miles from where I hunt and contact the owner if the dog has tags. Have fun getting them back.


----------



## rundogs4deer

nothing wrong with running some dogs for deer gets the hair on your back standing up when they are coming your way


----------



## ButchA

I think you guys need to read this thread from another forum:

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=745570

It's a duck hunting website, and I happen to know the guys on it. They wouldn't be making this s*** up, okay?


----------



## BigBirdVA

ButchA said:


> I think you guys need to read this thread from another forum:
> 
> http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=745570
> 
> It's a duck hunting website, and I happen to know the guys on it. They wouldn't be making this s*** up, okay?


I looked and I don't see anything new or out of the ordinary there. Already had hounds and chasers hollering for their stinking dogs on youth day. Just another fun day in the woods courtesy of your local deer chaser club.


----------



## Moon

*Does it get your hair up when your dogs*

are running on someone else's posted propertY? 

The local chasers just couldn't stand it. They just had to throw throw their "fox" dogs in the woods today. Yelling and screaming just as if it was December. SOS, but the worm is turning. I know of 3 X deer chasers that are now putting up tree stands to bow and ML hunt since selling their dogs.

Went by the chasing club the other day. They had a stack of vahda propaganda sitting on the picnic table. They don't like the DGIF anymore and that "constitutional Amendment" they are counting on is for hunting....................not chasing over others' private property.

Bird, keep up the good work. They have no ammunition for you:lol:


----------



## lefty859

I will probably be in the minority on this one. I grew up chasing dogs and there is nothing like the sound of hounds chasing a deer. I don't chase them anymore but occasionally there will be some that come on our lease and I enjoy hearing them run. I even took a doe in front of somebody's dogs a couple of years ago and when I was a kid if you shot a deer in front of somebody's dogs you at least offered them half of the deer so I called the guy and offered and he said no thanks. It seems in today's society that we are out to see whose rights we can take away today. Sorry if this offends anybody but thought I would share my opinion on the subject.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Rick, Walters Hunt Club hasn't settled anything with Lytel. He offered a stupid proposal but it was quickly turned down. Your version was about as lame as the offer.


It's heading down the home stretch on this one. They're (all 40+- members) signing the agreement now. I'll post the details as I get them. 

Still it's a shame a landowner as an individual has to take a club to court to get what they should be entitled to. That is exclusive use of their own lands without impact from others in any form. Just another victory for land owners. :thumbs_up


----------



## chuckl

well whatever those boys sign it wont affect my right to retrieve so they can sign on!!!!!
now no bickering back forth, rick tell us about that big bear i heard you got,congrats.please do tell, i would like to hear the story.i know its hard to believe but i'm realy happy for ya.


----------



## BigBirdVA

I posted the pics and story in the xbow section. Was a pretty tense moment for a while but it ended ok - for me that is.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1037509


----------



## chuckl

thats a nice bear rick,great job.i bet he went 350. close encounters with those suckers can be..........nerve jingling........ive seen em decide they dont want to be in the tree anymore and climb down and start swating anything in their way.i believe yours was just curious about peanut butter buck bomb.did you actualy spray that thing right there where you were sitting,your lucky he didnt knock you down looking for that peanut butter snack.did he ever start popping his teeth?


----------



## BigBirdVA

No on the popping of teeth. I sprayed just a little (like 3-4 seconds) and then it hit - don't do that. I read later it states on the can that the scent adheres to surfaces it touches and make a scent trail back to the origin. No kidding on that one. 

I was torn at the time between wanting to get him, not getting attacked and just scaring him off not getting a shot at all. I read later that if I had stood up with him that close he would have taken it as a challenge or a threat and probably attacked. Unknowingly I guess I did the best thing just sitting there and letting him pass. It did take me about 30 minutes to get composed after it was all over. I can tell you he looked a lot bigger than 350 sitting that close to him. It's one hunt I won't forget.


----------



## nippon1

I have reading this post but I can not understand it. First why would you want to use dog for deer hunt. Whitetails just start runing and do not stop until dog has lost track. I would understand it when hunting moose, bear or gamebirds. I have a germanpointer and laika. Pointer for birds and laika for bear and moose. They work fine and we shoot 12 moose/year. But for deer i feel it would be waste of time.

Second why it is SO big issue for those who do not use dogs if someone else does. I mean nothing wrong in it.


----------



## MTNHunt

nippon1 said:


> I have reading this post but I can not understand it. First why would you want to use dog for deer hunt. Whitetails just start runing and do not stop until dog has lost track. I would understand it when hunting moose, bear or gamebirds. I have a germanpointer and laika. Pointer for birds and laika for bear and moose. They work fine and we shoot 12 moose/year. But for deer i feel it would be waste of time.
> 
> Second why it is SO big issue for those who do not use dogs if someone else does. I mean nothing wrong in it.


Alot has to do with the thick over ground pine forest we have in VA. A lot of timber land for hunting leases. Unfortunately, in this area it is hard to fine any real large tracts of oaks or hardwoods. Deer get bedded down in the stuff and are very hard to pattern or get to them. Dogs come in handy for that. I have hunted with hounds that will get on a deer and leave 10 in the thick stuff. I have hunted with beagles that will just run them around in the stuff like rabbits. I have also hunted with bird dogs that will go into the thick stuff and jump deer and sight chase em all day long. That's one reason amoung many, thanks for your interest.
I bet chasing them bear or moose would be a whole heck of alot of fun!!!


----------



## BigBirdVA

Yes in states that don't allow dog chasing for deer the woods don't grow as thick as it does here. :bs:


----------



## MTNHunt

BigBirdVA said:


> Yes in states that don't allow dog chasing for deer the woods don't grow as thick as it does here. :bs:


One reason with many more to give......why don't you tell him some more, after all you are in a local dog deer club. Are you not? 

Oh, it's a TRADITION too.:teeth:


----------



## BigBirdVA

MTNHunt said:


> One reason with many more to give......why don't you tell him some more, after all you are in a local dog deer club. Are you not?
> 
> Oh, it's a TRADITION too.:teeth:


Nope. I had enough of the dog chasing BS and dealing with their mentality and leased my own land. It's in my name and my name alone. No work parties, no fundraisers, no hunting where I tell you to hunt and when and where you can and can't hunt. And you know I don't miss them one bit.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Nope. I had enough of the dog chasing BS and dealing with their mentality and leased my own land. It's in my name and my name alone. No work parties, no fundraisers, no hunting where I tell you to hunt and when and where you can and can't hunt. And you know I don't miss them one bit.


Lol - Your complaints about your club shows me you don't liked to be told when, where, why and how. Thats being a member of a club. If you don't like it you did the right thing, lease your own so you can be the BOSS and bark the orders.:darkbeer:


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> Lol - Your complaints about your club shows me you don't liked to be told when, where, why and how. Thats being a member of a club. If you don't like it you did the right thing, lease your own so you can be the BOSS and bark the orders.:darkbeer:


Taking orders isn't that bad. It's my allergies. I'm highly allergic to :bs:.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Taking orders isn't that bad. It's my allergies. I'm highly allergic to :bs:.


You don't have allergies. LOL your full of BS.


----------



## Moon

*Don't you folks get tired of the bickering?*

I've taken 2 nice bucks so far with the crossbow and ML. One more week of hunting and then it's chasing and shooting. So far, since September I've had to call the DGIF 5 times to look into illegal deer chasing by local goons with dogs. I stopped by the local chasing club I've been in for about 40 years. The mood is not good there amongst the doggie folks. They are whining about less interest from members in coming to so called "hunt" days. 

I say just replace the chasing with corn piles and the no hunting shooters can sit around them. I have yet to aee a corn pile trespass on private posted property.

Bob McDonald will be getting an ear full on the deer chasing fiasco. You can count on that.

Happy chasing boyeesukey:


----------



## BigBirdVA

So how did the phone calls go? They do anything or more just going through the motions for you? The lie they tell now is they are chasing 'yotes. 

In my areas I can honestly say I've seen less illegal chasing than I've ever seen. Maybe it's finally starting to click for the no hunting fools.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Another new article out on chasing. 

http://tinyurl.com/yl9ttor


----------



## Moon

*Really*

The more I think about it the more I believe that the many changes this state, for example, has gone through, and continues to do so since those early days, the more the practice of chasing deer over private property to shoot them must end. There is no logical or sensible reason for it to continue. Year round harassment of wild animals by deer chasing thugs must be recognized for what it is................cruel to the animals being chased and the ones doing the chasing and being totally intrusive on private property owners' rights. Yes, I've changed my mind during the last 3 years. Come on VA, do the right thing.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket said:


> The more I think about it the more I believe that the many changes this state, for example, has gone through, and continues to do so since those early days, the more the practice of chasing deer over private property to shoot them must end. There is no logical or sensible reason for it to continue. Year round harassment of wild animals by deer chasing thugs must be recognized for what it is................cruel to the animals being chased and the ones doing the chasing and being totally intrusive on private property owners' rights. Yes, I've changed my mind during the last 3 years. Come on VA, do the right thing.


LOL now you sound like an animal rights nut. how about the cruelty to wild animals after an arrow has pierced their body and are left to bleed to death a slow an inhumane death or wounded so badly they are left with a disability of slow death. don't play your games with me.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Hokieman said:


> LOL now you sound like an animal rights nut. how about the cruelty to wild animals after an arrow has pierced their body and are left to bleed to death a slow an inhumane death or wounded so badly they are left with a disability of slow death. don't play your games with me.


Exactly, next thing you know he'll be standing right beside, or maybe behind, HSUS trying to keep hunters from hunting on Sundays. :wink:


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> Exactly, next thing you know he'll be standing right beside, or maybe behind, HSUS trying to keep hunters from hunting on Sundays. :wink:


You think? Keep me informed.


----------



## BigBirdVA

I'm sure if the chance to comment against Sunday Hunting comes up again VAHDA will be at the front of the line.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> I'm sure if the chance to comment against Sunday Hunting comes up again VAHDA will be at the front of the line.


LOL. When you know the everyday political dealings of the VHDA then you can say that, until then keep assuming.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA

I already know what chasers think. It's pretty simple. All I need to do is look at your history to predict the future.


----------



## Hokieman

BigBirdVA said:


> I already know what chasers think. It's pretty simple. All I need to do is look at your history to predict the future.



lol


----------



## XSTREEMCC

I cant believe people are still running deer with dogs I know I should not say anything against any legal hunting method but come on.


----------



## Hokieman

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Moon

*Seeing less deer chasing*

around my place this year. I took an eight pointer 21 1/8" with an arrow and my hunting buddy took an eight pointer with a 20 1/2" rack last Wednesday evening with his muzzle loader. No dogs chasing either one of them. Imagine that:bump2:


----------

